# Problème install/compil avec Fink ...



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

Hello, 

J'ai un problème a poser aux pros...

J'aimerais installer des programmes divers avec fink... Mais quoi que je pompe j'arrive toujours avec ce message d'erreur :

If compilation produces errors, or a large number of warnings, 
please read README.COMPILATION.PROBLEMS -- you might be able to
adjust the flags in this Makefile to improve matters.

cc -fno-common -Wall -Winline -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strength-reduce -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -c blocksort.c
bzlib_private.h:65: header file 'stdlib.h' not found
bzlib_private.h:68: header file 'stdio.h' not found
bzlib_private.h:69: header file 'ctype.h' not found
bzlib_private.h:70: header file 'string.h' not found
bzlib.h:114: header file 'stdio.h' not found
bzlib.h:179: undefined type, found `FILE'
bzlib.h:207: undefined type, found `FILE'
cpp-precomp: warning: errors during smart preprocessing, retrying in basic mode
make: *** [blocksort.o] Error 1
### execution of make failed, exit code 2
Failed: compiling bzip2-1.0.2-2 failed

J'ai installé les outils dev, ainsi que x11 et ses outils dev... Et tjs pareil ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci

Flo


----------



## Bobbus (22 Août 2003)

Il manque visiblement les headers de C.

Ils sont soit dans les outils développeurs, soit dans le sous-système BSD (c'est une option à l'installation d'OS X, il me semble)

Bob


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2003)

J'ai résolu le problème en utilisant la commande apt-get au lieu de fink install...

Merci quand meme


----------



## Thierry6 (23 Août 2003)

apt-get te permet de charger l'application déjà compilée sans avoir à recompiler chez toi. Par contre, les mises à jours compilées ne sont parfois dispo que plusieurs semaines après les sources. Donc regarde pour le outils développeurs, ça peut t'être utile un jour.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2003)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> Donc regarde pour le outils développeurs, ça peut t'être utile un jour.



Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais ils sont déjà installés et j'ai pu compiler d'autres choses depuis que j'ai installé toute une série de lib sans problème...


----------

